# UK womans pensions rebates



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

To all UK expats whose wife is getting a UK pension, my Filipina wife worked in the UK for nine years, but did not get her own pension but one based on my National ins contributions.
After reading about UK wives not getting the right amount and some woman getting thousands back in back payments I emailed the INT pension office and the reply was it will take 10 days for them to respond so we phoned the INT pension service in the UK using Viber ( very cheap ) than using PLDT ! Initial phone call the wife was told it did not apply to her ! However they replied by email saying their response was sent by letter ! Which will arrive in 2 months time !, however on Sat we went to town to get some money , and my wifes account had a large balance in it ! I wont say how much exactly but it was a very large amount ! Luckily we have relative in the bank who checked with head office which confirmed the DWP had made 2 large payments into the wifes acct.
Wives are meant to get 60% of their husbands pension ! So give them a call !


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Man I bet that was nice unexpected hit! Then she starts getting something every month?


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Man I bet that was nice unexpected hit! Then she starts getting something every month?


Was unexpected as she was told she was not entitled to any rebate ! She was already getting a monthly pension but now increased by another 5000+pesos a month !


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Nice bonus especially in the Philippines!


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

If she is over 65*yo, I believe she can get some SSS from the Philippines too. Or was it that the 5000p post was about?

*Or over 60 if she has worked anything for Philippine publlic service.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

My wife worked for a Philippines Gov Dept as a area manager for many years which is how she gets her Philippines GSiS pension.the 5000 Peso monthly increase is the result of her UK pension underpayment from 21,000 to 27.000 pesos a month.


----------

